# Harbor Freight Solar Fence Charger...



## sanchoman (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently bought this charger to hook up to my gallagher fence system.

It charged for a full 10 hours and when I turn it on and touch the wire I instantly knew it was working...

Tossed the goats into the area I fenced off and within minutes they were crawling their way through the wires with little reaction to touching the wires...

I touch the wire and sure enough... I feel a small pulse... 

Not sure if it's the charger that just isn't strong enough or if maybe I didn't do something right.  

I figure if it's zapping me... it's gotta be hooked up right?  Maybe it's just not quite as strong as it should be.

Any ideas?

Has anyone used this charger before?


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't used that charger, however, I have used a different solar product from Harbor Freight that I found worthless.  

Do you have an adequate ground?


----------



## KFaye (Mar 28, 2012)

Any brands that are preferred?


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't have any recommendations for a solar charger.  I have never heard of any that are consistently strong enough to always work on goats.  We run electric chargers on the horses and goats.  Even if the power is out, the zap they got before is hard enough to keep them from testing it.


----------

